# Derbyshire reptile meeting :) xxx



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Hiya details of our 3rd reptile meeting are as follows:-​
*VENUE*

Welcome Tavern 
73 Mill Lane 
Belper 
DE56 1LH

*Date and Time*

Friday April 29th 2011 at 7.30pm
​Hello trying organise a club that meets about once a month where we can meet and bring our pets , just for chats and advice from other owners , so if you would like to attend please pm me ,Thank you Lisa and Dave​


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

BUMP  For the meeting and our corn snake is laying eggs , we thought it was a he turns out shes a girl  :flrt:


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Saturday bump


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Monday bump


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

bump


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

bump Looking forward to tomorrow night


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Brilliant night tonight. really glad i managed to get it off work and my sister had fun.
I have set up a group on facebook if any one is interested to upload any photos and such.
29 April 2011 | Facebook


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks to everyone that turned up to our reptile evening old friends and new friends alike  Thanks to the beautful Jane and her family for coming all you guys that didnt come you missed out :bash: hehe , thanks to Jonathon for coming full of useful information as normal  and was great to meet Marc and his sister Jenny  We will be posting details of our next meeting soon , Thanks again everyone Lisa and Dave 

29 April 2011 | Facebook


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

pics from last reptile evening


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

more pics


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

your making me blush Lisa :blush: lol

aww Thanks Hun.. was lovely to meet you again Lisa darling :2thumb:

Also was lovely to meet Jonathan marc & his lovely sister Jenny:no1:
Was nice meeting you all!!


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Hiya details of our 4rd reptile meeting are as follows:-​
*VENUE*

Welcome Tavern 
73 Mill Lane 
Belper 
DE56 1LH

*Date and Time*

Friday June 3rd 2011 at 7.30pm


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

set this up on facebook as well for an event so its on there as well.


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Marckip86 said:


> set this up on facebook as well for an event so its on there as well.


Thanks Marc Only just managed to get on internet we have put that we will be attending lol  prob be bringing our new skink as well Adrianna  as well as Billie-joe


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

you have another one im jealous now lol. there again i now have a young corn snake lol


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Marckip86 said:


> you have another one im jealous now lol. there again i now have a young corn snake lol


Lol im looking forward to our baby corns hatching should he around the 12th june cant wait  and wait till you see Adrianna she twice as big as Bille lol


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

you found out how to sex the BTS yet? i bet you can't wait will be a good experience for ya im sure lol


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Marckip86 said:


> you found out how to sex the BTS yet? i bet you can't wait will be a good experience for ya im sure lol


Well we know Adrianna is a girl , but got no idea what Bille-joe is , it would be great if he was a boy but we will have to wait and see  , so what corn snake have you got and how old ?


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Just a normal and he is just over a year old. 
i hope billie-joe is a boy as well i will be first in the queue for any babies lol


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Marckip86 said:


> Just a normal and he is just over a year old.
> i hope billie-joe is a boy as well i will be first in the queue for any babies lol


How cool would that be lol Billie has got some growing to do yet though and i bet he is a she lol , and glad you got a corn i love them they are so friendly and pretty snakes  :no1:


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

yea ive all ways wanted a snake so i just thought you know what im getting one lol 
yea billie-joe is going to be a she at least you are prepared for the slight disappointment now lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

Marckip86 said:


> you have another one im jealous now lol. there again i now have a young corn snake lol


Congrats:2thumb:


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Congrats:2thumb:


Thanks lol


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

BUMP: victory:


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

So who we got coming to this so far then. Hopefully i will be able to make it. ive asked for it off work any way so just have to wait and see.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm coming again with The crew:lol2:


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

excellent im gonna make sure i get it off work. think my sister is coming as well and i may bring another gecko with me as well have to see about bringing the corn with me. you on facebook jane?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

Marckip86 said:


> excellent im gonna make sure i get it off work. think my sister is coming as well and i may bring another gecko with me as well have to see about bringing the corn with me. you on facebook jane?


Aww thats fantastic lol!! Yeah my carpets really loved your sister very much. I look forward to meeting you both again : victory: ooooo & congrats on your snakey again :2thumb:

Ps. I'm not on facebook anymore ): tooooo many Idiots on there:devil:


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

lol you do no that you could just delete and block the idiots lol. yea she really liked the snakes she was disappointed tho as she didnt get to handle yours.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

Marckip86 said:


> lol you do no that you could just delete and block the idiots lol. yea she really liked the snakes she was disappointed tho as she didnt get to handle yours.


Yeah i know lol!! just gonna give it break for bit. aww im really sorry about that): I just didnt trust missy that night:whip: Honestly she was playing up big time that night.

so how olds this lovely corn & when did you get him/her???


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yea we noticed she was playing up so she wasn't to worried really. 
The corn is just over a year old and got him last thursday so had him just over a week now. not sure what sex it is tho yet. Just gotta decide what snake i want next now lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

Marckip86 said:


> Yea we noticed she was playing up so she wasn't to worried really.
> The corn is just over a year old and got him last thursday so had him just over a week now. not sure what sex it is tho yet. Just gotta decide what snake i want next now lol


Aww bless. Hey what about a lovely baby carpet python :whistling2: lol not long to go now. I will be keeping 1 or 2 defo... already got names hahahaha: victory:

Ps. i thinks i will be bringing my ccp next time.. babies Daddy:flrt:


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

well jen does want me to get one of your babies since she fell in love with jade. how much you going to be letting them go for then? 
i quite like brazilian rainbow boas as well might have to get one next year lol


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Aww bless. Hey what about a lovely baby carpet python :whistling2: lol not long to go now. I will be keeping 1 or 2 defo... already got names hahahaha: victory:
> 
> Ps. i thinks i will be bringing my ccp next time.. babies Daddy:flrt:


Cant wait to see your ccp Jane and marcs geckos they are lovely lizard , might be getting a collard lizard next week , just drawing the plans up for my new stacking viv to go under the stairs which my lovely brother in law is going to make for us


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Theres hopefully going to be someone else coming as well who breeds kenyan sand boas he has some for sale that hes going to be bringing along hopefully as well. so that should be good to see.


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Marckip86 said:


> Theres hopefully going to be someone else coming as well who breeds kenyan sand boas he has some for sale that hes going to be bringing along hopefully as well. so that should be good to see.


Yes ive sent Ben all the details he PM'd me


----------

